# Looking for a home...



## Evangeline (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm a new member  I'm getting 2 rats (maybe more he he) soon and want to set up a beautiful home for them first. Money's not really an issue as I'm not paying for it lol (typical student) but was wondering if anybody had any advice on what type of cage to get. I have heard ferret cages are suitable as I have seen several of these that I like. I've also found a very large rat skyscraper that I like but am worried about their feet. Is it safe to put cardboard down on each level? Or is there anything else I can put down instead?


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

what type of rat


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 3, 2007)

Probably 2 Dumbo rats.


----------



## nativemic (Jan 24, 2007)

what size are they ?
if smaller i would suggest a smaller cage geared for hamsters with smaller spacing between the bars.
if bigger rats then a cage like the tom rat cage or the jenny rat cage are really nice


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok thanks that's really helpful. I think they're gonna be bigger and I've actually been looking at the Jenny Rat cage so I might go for something like that.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

putting cardboard down is okay for a temporary solution, but i'd suggest lino, carpetting or something hardy like that.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

First off, where are you located? If you're in the US or Canada I would highly recommend Martins Cages (www.martinscages.com). Up until last week I had my girls in the R-965.

The nice thing about Martins is that the rats cages bar spacing is 1/2in by 1in, small enough for the youngest rat. I've had a 3 week old girl in that cage with no problems.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm located in England, my mum bought me the Jenny Rat cage for my birthday so I'm sorted now! But thanks for the advice


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooo, you're so lucky! I love the Jenny Rat cage! I have my two boys in a two-level Ferret cage (the one with the yelow bottom, if you've ever been to Pets at Home) but as soon as i have my own place and enough money, i'm definitley upgrading to the Jenny one.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

the Jenny cages are fabulous. once i have the cash, i'm hoping to invest in one myself.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 3, 2007)

I know I'm so lucky my mum bought me one for my birthday else I wouldn't have been able to afford it! Sara_C where abouts in the Uk are you from?


----------

